# Social work jobs help



## Pauljohno

After a long story, to long we have finally got to the stage of all approved and ready to go.
So here goes I am a Child Protection Social worker with over 17 years experience working with Children and Families, done most if not all of the Children's social worker roles. I am now registered with the New Zealand Social Work Registration Board as this was a requirement of our approval.
My wife has family in Nelson and it's here she wants to go to live (hello Carol) and me to if I am honest. I have been getting Jora job alerts for a while and very little has come up in Nelson over the last year. Now at the stage and ages were we would not move without a job first.
I know about CYF and how to apply and were to find the available jobs. However what else is worth a look at? I have recently seen a Barnardoes social worker job in Nelson advertised. I have experience in Fostering and Fostering support and think that there are Charity/private fostering agencies operating in NZ? 
I am working Locum now in the UK and if necessary I would live in Nelson and travel to Wellington, Greymouth, Christchurch to stay and work during the week. I don't think or have not seen Locum used much, if at all in NZ. Not what I am looking for as it's Lifestyle and work balance that is high on my list. Accept living away from home now during the week as the locum pay allows me to pay for digs etc. The 'normal' wages in NZ would make working away difficult but it would give me a chance to learn and experience NZ social work and practices before hopefully it would not be too long before something came up in Nelson area.
Any help or suggestions would be most welcomed.


----------



## Mackenzie1

Pauljohno said:


> After a long story, to long we have finally got to the stage of all approved and ready to go.
> So here goes I am a Child Protection Social worker with over 17 years experience working with Children and Families, done most if not all of the Children's social worker roles. I am now registered with the New Zealand Social Work Registration Board as this was a requirement of our approval.
> My wife has family in Nelson and it's here she wants to go to live (hello Carol) and me to if I am honest. I have been getting Jora job alerts for a while and very little has come up in Nelson over the last year. Now at the stage and ages were we would not move without a job first.
> I know about CYF and how to apply and were to find the available jobs. However what else is worth a look at? I have recently seen a Barnardoes social worker job in Nelson advertised. I have experience in Fostering and Fostering support and think that there are Charity/private fostering agencies operating in NZ?
> I am working Locum now in the UK and if necessary I would live in Nelson and travel to Wellington, Greymouth, Christchurch to stay and work during the week. I don't think or have not seen Locum used much, if at all in NZ. Not what I am looking for as it's Lifestyle and work balance that is high on my list. Accept living away from home now during the week as the locum pay allows me to pay for digs etc. The 'normal' wages in NZ would make working away difficult but it would give me a chance to learn and experience NZ social work and practices before hopefully it would not be too long before something came up in Nelson area.
> Any help or suggestions would be most welcomed.


Hi, I used to work for CYFS and for the health board about ten years ago, now living in oz. You're right, not many jobs will come up in Nelson. The jobs market is much, much smaller outside the main cities than you'd be used to in the UK. For that reason, locum does not really seem to exist, certainly no where near the scale of in the UK. As you've gathered there are no 'locum wages' either. Nelson is a desirable place to live so when you apply for a job you'll also be in competition for any jobs with kiwis and, as you'll find out "kiwi experience" is hugely valued in NZ. This is particularly in relation to knowledge and experience of Maori culture which is taken extremely seriously.

I don't think the wages have increased since I was there and to be honest I'm not even sure if you'd be able to afford to travel elsewhere during the week and stay over whilst maintaining a home in Nelson on the wages, but I don't know your financial position. If I were you I'd consider applying for any posts that look like they're in a place that you could live, with a view to relocating to Nelson in the future when you are able. Just my 2c. Moving immediately to Nelson may not be possible, although you may be lucky. Also, if you're moving for a better life living apart all week will not help you with that, neither will the financial burden. I think these things are easy to say, but the reality is very different. Renting is expensive and would potentially, depending what you can afford, mean you living in a cold and miserable house or house share indefinitely. I'm not meaning to sound negative, it's just that I've done what you're suggesting. As I said, be prepared to be flexible and apply wherever you can get work, as your lack of local experience will really be against you. There are many other lovely areas where you could live as a family in the here and now, whilst having a plan to move nearer to family when possible.

Best of luck


----------



## Pauljohno

Thanks for this I can see what you are saying, as these are my thoughts on Nelson and getting a job there. However we can stay rent free with the relies for a while and the wives nephew lives in Wellington and I could bunk up there during the week.
My son is in construction and if he went to work in Christchurch we could split the costs.
Sort of if nothing turns up in Nelson before Christmas, will have to give the living in Nelson and working away during the week some serious thinking.
Like I said anybody got any info and connections with the none direct state sector, of which I know little about at the moment as potential options to waiting for a CYF job to come up in Nelson.
Worked 8 years in Children's Residential Homes, seen a few jobs at the Hutt Valley place. Considered looking on a live in type shift system as they always appear to be looking for staff there?

Please keep suggestions coming!


----------



## Mackenzie1

Pauljohno said:


> Thanks for this I can see what you are saying, as these are my thoughts on Nelson and getting a job there. However we can stay rent free with the relies for a while and the wives nephew lives in Wellington and I could bunk up there during the week.
> My son is in construction and if he went to work in Christchurch we could split the costs.
> Sort of if nothing turns up in Nelson before Christmas, will have to give the living in Nelson and working away during the week some serious thinking.
> Like I said anybody got any info and connections with the none direct state sector, of which I know little about at the moment as potential options to waiting for a CYF job to come up in Nelson.
> Worked 8 years in Children's Residential Homes, seen a few jobs at the Hutt Valley place. Considered looking on a live in type shift system as they always appear to be looking for staff there?
> 
> Please keep suggestions coming!


Wellington or Christchurch would certainly give you more options and if your wife has free accommodation then you're in a better position. Basically anywhere you can fly from to Nelson is probably essential as the roads may be dangerous or closed in winter. You'd obviously also need to bear in mind travelling time to and from. I can't advise re specific roles or contacts as it's years since I worked over there, but just give them a call and ask some questions. I don't know how much non gov jobs pay, the government jobs pay is crap enough so didn't bother looking at non gov but it's certainly worth investigating. Just get some contact numbers for the team managers and give them a call.


----------



## Pauljohno

Cheers Mackenzie

Have you seen what the Local Authorities now pay in the UK (state sector) even Locum pay has dropped and will continue to drop. Accepting that NZ state pay is not great, on balance its around UK local authority rates.

Going to get on it a bit more this week, seeing who to contact etc. Tried getting past admin at the Nelson office was told that I had to go through CYF site and simply put on CV etc. and wait till something came up.


----------



## Pauljohno

One of the good things is that 'we' can stay rent free in Nelson for a few months, so any cost I had travelling, living and working away during the week would not be such a problem for a while, as no rent or mortgage to pay for while.
I have the chance to stay with relies in Wellington during the week again this would be a cheap option as I would only need to contribute for my keep. If the worse comes to the worse and nothing comes up in Nelson before that then this may be our only option. Not what I want and still find it hard to accept that they have Social Work as an area of absolute skill shortage and then there are so few jobs. 
Nothing to be proud of but as a Front-line heavy ended, been there seen it, 'you people would not believe what I have seen with your eyes', 'I could not do your job', Child Protection Social Workers with my experience who are able to deal with it, are hard to find anywhere in the world.
Regardless of local knowledge the rules are the same as abuse is abuse.
I would work in Auckland if needed, as a NZ social worker who has returned said on another site, the gangs use fear etc. as control, but they having worked inner city UK found it as just part of the norm, same but different!


----------



## Pauljohno

Still struggling to find anything in Nelson.
I get daily email alerts from Jora job link. Same old process, Email comes in, My little heart leaps as I open it, scroll down lottery ticket style checking my numbers only ending with DOH and maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mackenzie1

Hi, are you living in NZ now?

As per my previous reply, just because you REALLY want to work in Nelson does not mean that you will get a job there. The job market there is tiny, and it is a desirable place to live. Hence, in the unlikely event that someone leaves their job (think crap wages so people can't afford to leave their jobs), you will be at the back of a very long queue. Kiwis take local experience very seriously. There will be Maori consultants looking at applicants for any role and they will not select someone fresh off the plane to be making decisions about Maori children and families.

I'm not meaning to sound negative, so I hope that you will read this post as it is intended, but you do need to evaluate why you are migrating. Is it to live near your sister's family, or do you actually want to experience NZ? If it's the latter then you should consider moving anywhere in NZ initially to get local experience. Then, when a job in Nelson comes up you'll be in a much better position to be considered.

When I first moved to NZ I took a leap of faith and flew over there with no job arranged . I set up some interviews beforehand and got a dialogue going with some managers. I got a job in my first week in Christchurch. It was an amazing experience. When I look at the job posts now there seem to be a lot less vacancies than when I was looking years ago. However, if you re committed to the move have you rung some of the HR departments, found out where the vacancies are likely to be? You may get locum work or permanent in any of the cities, or in the more remote areas which can provide amazing lifestyle opportunities.

In any case Nelson does not owe you a job and you're sadly unlikely to get a job there without local experience, if at all, so give some consideration to your other options.


----------



## Pauljohno

Not a question of thinking Nelson owes me a job, or New Zealand for that matter. I would work or live anywhere in New Zealand.
Nelson is the only place the wife will consider. Her brother is there and she says she is only going for me. 
I work away now in the UK and have done for the last 2 years as a Locum Social Worker. We live in Hull and I am working at the moment in Cromer it's a 4 hour + drive at the moment every Monday morning at 5am and whenever I can get off on Friday to drive back home. 
Yep it will be me doing the Chris Rea 'Driving home for Christmas' thing AGAIN this year.
Doing my time in the none choice areas of NZ would be nothing to me as I have no life at the moment as it is. Not that I would not it's I could not as rightly my wife does not want to be on her own in a strange country with me working away as I do now. Even for a short-time till something turns up in or around Nelson.
Doing some updating training on specialty risk assessments hoping this will help, maybe with some Nelson based Consultant work.
Tried to get past the admin to the local managers and it's been a no go. Always get referred to the CYF jobs page and applying this way. Emailed all the private providers I can find.
Yes agree it the whole thing I want not a work life balance only a life.
Plan thus far to go in March for a few weeks get the visit stamp on the passport and really give it a go whilst there.


----------



## Mackenzie1

I work away now in the UK and have done for the last 2 years as a Locum Social Worker. We live in Hull and I am working at the moment in Cromer it's a 4 hour + drive at the moment every Monday morning at 5am and whenever I can get off on Friday to drive back home. 
Yep it will be me doing the Chris Rea 'Driving home for Christmas' thing AGAIN this year.
Doing my time in the none choice areas of NZ would be nothing to me as I have no life at the moment as it is. Not that I would not it's I could not as rightly my wife does not want to be on her own in a strange country with me working away as I do now. Even for a short-time till something turns up in or around Nelson.
Doing some updating training on specialty risk assessments hoping this will help, maybe with some Nelson based Consultant work.
Tried to get past the admin to the local managers and it's been a no go. Always get referred to the CYF jobs page and applying this way. Emailed all the private providers I can find.

Yes agree it the whole thing I want not a work life balance only a life.
Plan thus far to go in March for a few weeks get the visit stamp on the passport and really give it a go whilst there.[/QUOTE]

What does your wife do for a living? Perhaps she can find something in Nelson more easily? Doesn't sound like a great start to your journey if she's saying she's only doing it for you but then making it next to impossible for you to achieve.
Your experience will not be particularly highly regarded because it is not local, so I think you'll struggle to get consultancy work. They tend to use internal cultural consultants and their own senior staff.
I guess another option is for you guys to move somewhere in UK where you can work and live in the same area. Australia is a much bigger market for your skills but it sounds like your wife may not be open to it.
Great that you're going over there. Best of luck.


----------



## inhamilton

Even though Nelson is not an area with a high Maori population, if you read up about the Treaty of Waitangi and about the role whanau (pronounced far-know) or family plays in Maori culture, it will get you prepared for questions you will probably face at interviews. You may impress them if you can talk about this. Also I think Mackenzie makes some good points. The market for Social work roles in Nelson will be small. So you have 2 problems. Few jobs and no local or Maori experience. But dont give up. Good luck.


----------

